# Is this a gunuine uk camera



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nikon-D53...Cameras_DigitalCameras_JN&hash=item4ad7aefefb

Its the cheapest one online


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll sell you a Nikon set up


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

What ya got


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I would suspect it's a grey import. The fact they mention the boxes are opened to "quality assure" the product sounds like a grey import practice. Removing the foreign language manuals, putting in UK chargers etc... You might be best asking the seller a direct question.

I got my last camera from Digital Rev (through their website - not eBay). When you buy through their website you get a comprehensive digital rev warranty which means you have to return it to a loacal authorised repair agent (_which actually for me turns out to be a proper Sony authorised repair agent that Sony use apparently... although I've never had to use it!_)

It worked aout about ~£200 (~15%) cheaper than the cheapest UK based shop. Which for me justified buying grey.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Incidentally Digital Rev have the D5300 18-140mm Kit for £599.99

Probably better come-back with someone like them than a random eBay shop?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Also another resource worth checking Camera Price Buster - Tracks the best price from hundreds of UK stores.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

+1 for digital rev. Ordered Friday afternoon, great tracking and delivery service. Camera and lenses delivered Monday morn.

I've not had reason to use the worldwide warranty but it gets good reviews on independent sites.

They pay the import duty in advance too.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Geordieexile said:


> +1 for digital rev. Ordered Friday afternoon, great tracking and delivery service. Camera and lenses delivered Monday morn.
> 
> I've not had reason to use the worldwide warranty but it gets good reviews on independent sites.
> 
> They pay the import duty in advance too.


Yep, it took an unbelieveable 36hrs for my delivery via DHL tracked all the way from HK to my front door! Very impressed!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

bikeit said:


> What ya got


Pm me and i'll give you my number for easy info on it :thumb:


----------

